# بـــــــكـــــــــة الوهمية والنبــــــوءة المزعــــــومة



## نابور وفيلكس (13 مايو 2010)

مقدمة عامة:

نحن بصدد قضية تناقش ان بكة ذكرت فى الكتاب المقدس فى المزمور 84 هل هذا الامر صحيح
يوجد لدينا اسمين للتطابق الاولى هى بكة  الوهمية  والوهم الاكبرانها وادى ، والاسم الاخر هو وادى البكاء الموجود فى المزمور هل يوجد تطابق بين الاسمين فى الكتابة او النطق العبرى اولا سوف نناقش الاسمين بمنتهى الموضوعية والدليل المقدم فيهم 



اولا : الجزء الاول فى الاسم الاسلامى المراد للتطبيق فى المزمور 

ويتفرع الى هذة الجوانب :-
المقدمة 
الجانب الاول : بكة 
الجانب الثانى : مكة 
الجانب الثالث : الوادى ​​



المقدمة :

الامر مختلف فى كل ذلك واجمل شى يتم عرضة للتعبير عن هذا الامر هو ذلك الكلام :
- (الثانى) بكة وذلك فى سورة ال عمران وقولة تعالى للذى ببكة واختلف فى هذين الاسمين هل هما بمعنى واحد او بمعنيين فعن الضحاك ومجاهد انهما بمعنى واحد وصححة ابن قتية محتجا فان الباء تبدل من الميم كقولهم ضرب لازم ولازب وسبد راسة وبسمدة اذا استاصلة 

- واختلف القائلون بالثانى فقيل بكة بالباء موضع البيت قالة ابن عباس وابراهيم وقيل ما بين الجبلين قالة عكرمة وقيل الكعبة والمسجد قالة الجوهرى وزيد بن اسلم واما الميم فقيل القرية وقيل الحرم كلة وقيل ذى طوى وقيل ما حوالى البيت 

- اختلف فى اشتقاقهما فقيل سميت مكة لانها تمك الجبابرة اى تهلكهم الجامع اللطيف فى فصل مكة واهلها وبناء البيت الشريف ص 156 ص157


الجانب الاول : بكة :
بكّة
يقول تعالى : إنَّ أولَ بيت وضِعَ للناس لَلّذي ببكةَ مباركاً وهدىً للعالمين . آل عمران : 96.​
نحدِّد المقصود من بكة وعلى أيّ الأماكن يطلق هذا الاسم.
في معرض الإِجابة أمامنا ثمانية آراء هي :

1 ـ أنّ بكة هي موضع الحجر حيث يبك الناس بعضهم بعضاً; أي يتزاحمون العياشي 1 : 187.
2 ـ أنَّ بكة هي موضع الكعبة لميزان 3 : 386 ، كما نقل ذلك الأزرقي عن ابن أنيسة. 
أخبار مكة 1 : 281. 37 ـ الميزان 3 : 386، الاحكام السلطانية، الماوردي : 157158.
3ـ ذكر عكرمة أنَّ المقصود من بكة هي الكعبة نفسها.
4ـ بكة هي اسم لتمام الحرم.
5 ـ المقصود منها خصوص الحجر.
6ـ أنَّ المراد منها خصوص المطاف. الميزان 3 : 386الاحكام السلطانية، الماوردى 157 ـ 158.
7ـ أنَّ بكة هي نفسها مكة، وقد قلبت : آ«الميمآ» إلى آ«باءآ» من قول العرب : آ«ما هذا بضربة لازب ولازم آ» الزمخشري، الكشاف 1 : 386، معجم ما استعجم 1 :269 ، وهو شائع في لغة العرب. دراسات في فقه اللغة : 214.

8ـ ذهب البعض للقول بأنّ بكة هي المساحة الفاصلة بين جبلي مكة وفيها ساحة المسجد الحرام. أخبار مكة 1 : 281.
9 ـ ورد في روايات الفريقين أنَّ بكة اسم من أسماء مكة. الخصال 1 : 278، الفقيه 2 : 166، أخبار مكة 1 : 281.



التسمية :

1 : يعود السبب إلى أنَّ الناس يتباكون فيها من كلّ وجه; أي يبك بعضهم البعض ويدفع أحدهم الآخرة بيده، وهذا الرأي ينقل مع فوارق بسيطة عن الامام محمّد الباقر تفسير الفخر الرازي 8 : 156، والإِمام جعفر الصادق علل الشرائع 2 : 397، والإِمام موسى الكاظم عليهم السلام تفسير العياشي 1 : 187.

2 : أنَّ الباعث على التسمية هو ازدحام الناس فيها رجالاً ونساءاً، وقد نقل ذلك عن الامام محمّد الباقر علل الشرائع 2 : 397، والامام جعفر الصادق فروع الكافي 4 : 526 . وممن ذكر هذا الوجه ايضاً هو الأزرقي عن ابن عباس أخبار مكة 1 : 280، معجم ما استعجم 1 : 269.

3 : ذكر البعض أنَّ الباعث على التسمية هو بكاء الناس في مكة وحول الكعبة.مجمع البحرين 5 : 259.


4 : وقيل : إنّها سمّيت كذلك آ«لأنها تبكّ أعناق الجبابرة آوتذهب بغرورهم.النهاية في غريب الحديث 1 : 150، تفسير الفخر الرازي 8 : 157، الاعلام باعلام بيت الله الحرام : 17 ، تفسير ابن كثير : 383

5 : أنّ جهة التسمية تعود لاصطدام أرجل الناس بعضها ببعض من شدّة الازدحاممعجم البلدان 5 : 182، فروع الكافي 4 : 281.


هذة هو الوضع بالنسبة لبكة اختلاف فى كل شى ولا يوجد اشارة حتى لامر الوادى بل هو كما نرى 
​​​​






الجانب الثانى : مكة 

مكة
وهُو الذي كفَّ أيديَهم عنكم وأيديَكم عنهم ببطن مكّةَ من بعد أن أظفرَكم عليهم وكانَ الله بما تعملون بصيراً.الفتح : 24
ما هي البقعة التي يُطلق عليها مكّة على وَجه التحديد؟
الإجابة خمسة آراء نستعرضها كما يلي :

1ـ أن مكة تُطلق على تمام منطقة الحرم، وجميع الحرم داخل في العنوان، كما هو عليه نظر الروايات الواصلة عن أهل البيت عليهم السلام، وكما ذهب لذلك غيرهم أيضاًتفسير العياشي 1 : 187، أخبار مكة 1 : 281، 
2 ـ أن مكة تشمل حدود المدينة وحسب، فما يدخل في نطاق المدينة يُطلق عليه مكة كما تطرح ذلك روايات من الفريقينعلل الشرائع 2 : 397، أخبار مكة 1 : 280..
3 ـ مكة هي أطراف الكعبة وحسبمعجم البلدان 5 : 182، الجامع اللطيف : 156..
4ـ مكة هي اسم يشمل المسجد والمطافالتفسير الكبير، الفخر الرازي 8 : 157.
5ـ مكة هي منطقة في ذي طُوىمعجم ما استعجم 1 : 269، أخبار مكة 1 : 282.







أما سبب التسمية فهى 11 معنى: 

1 : أنَّ الباعث على التسمية هو وقوعها في هضبة يابسة، بحيث حُرمت المدينة من نهر جار، ومن عيون ماء تتدفق المياه منها بصورة طبيعية، بحيث اضطروا إلى استخراج المياه من آبار عميقة تغوص في باطن الارض، وبتعبير ياقوت الحموي : آ«لأنهم كانوا يمتكون الماء أي يستخرجونه آ»معجم البلدان 5 : 182.
في حين ذكر البعض أنَّ السبب في هذا الوجه هو أنَّ أرضها كانت تمتك الماء ; أوبتعبير الفخرالرازي : آ«كأنّ أرضها امتكت ماءهاآ»التفسير الكبير 8 : 157
2 : إنّما سمّيت مكة آ«لأنها تُمكّ الجبّارين ; أي تذهب نخوتهم آ»معجم البلدان 5 : 181. 
3 : سُميَّت كذلك آ«لأنها تمكّ الذنوب ; أي تستخرجها وتذهب بها كُلّها آ»الجامع اللطيف 157، معجم ما استعجم 1 : 269.
4 : آ«لأنها تجذب الناس اليها; من قول العرب : امتك الفصيل ضرع أُمه آ»شفاء الغرام : 77.
5 : قيل لها مكة آ«لازدحام الناس بها; من قولهم : امتك الفصيل ضرع أُمه اذا مصّه مصّاً شديداًآ»معجم البلدان 5 : 181. لقد ذكر هذا الوجه ياقوت الحموي، بيدَ أنَّهُ ظهر وكأنه لا يرضاه، إذ لم يصح عنده التشبيه بين ازدحام الناس بمكة وبين مصّ الفصيل لضرع أُمّه مصّاً شديداً. أما ابن منظور في لسان العرب، ومؤلف تاج العروس، فقد ذكرا هذا الوجهتاج العروس 7 : 179، لسان العرب 1 : 491.
6 : آ«سميّت مكة لأنها تمكّ مَن ظَلَم ; أي تنقصه آ»موسوعة العتبات العاليات، قسم مكة 9 : معجم البلدان 5 182.
7 : وسميت مكة : آ«لأنّها تمكّ الفاجر عنها; أي تخرجه آ» الجامع اللطيف : 157.
8 : قيل لها ذلك : آ«لأنها تجهد أهلها، مأخوذ من قولهم : تمككت العظم اذا أخرجت مخه آ»الاحكام السلطانية، الماوردي : 157.
إلاّ أنَّ الراغب الاصفهاني علّل التشبيه بقوله : آ«سميت بذلك لأنها وسط الارض، كالمُخّ الذي هو أصل ما في العظم آ» مفردات الراغب : 491.
9 : أنّ سبب التسمية يرتبط بموقعها، وفي ذلك قالوا : آ«لأنها بين جبلين مرتفعين عليها، وهي في هَبْطة بمنزلة المكّوك آ»معجم البلدان 5 : 182.
10 : يرتبط سبب التسمية بما كان يقوم به عرب الجاهلية أثناء الحج، وفي ذلك قالوا : آ«لأنَّ العرب في الجاهلية كانت تقول : لا يتمّ حَجّنا حتى نأتي مكان الكعبة، فنمكّ فيه; أي نصفر صفير المكّاء آ»معجم البلدان 5 : 182.
11:أ نَّ مكة مشتقة من آ«مكّآ» بمعنى آ«بسطآ» ; ووجه التسمية أنَّ الله ـ سبحانه ـ بسط الأرض وبدَأ بها من مكة البحار 99 : 85. 



11 اختلاف فى المعنى يا دكتور امير وهذا غير اختلاف المكان اذن حتى مكة مختلفة اكثر من بكة واضف الى ذلك ماذا لو كانت بكة هى مكة على حسب الدليل الموجود الامر سوف يتعقد جدااا 

​



الجانب الثالث : الوادى 

الوادي

ربَّنا إني أسكنت من ذريتي بواد غير ذي زرع عِندَ بيتك المحرّم .

ليس ثمة شك في أنَّ المراد من الوادي في الآية الكريمة، هو المنخفض من الأرضالذي يعبّر عنه بمكة. وقد أجمع المفسّرون على هذا الرأي.

تفسير البغوي : 

{ بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ } وهو مكة؛ لأن مكة وادٍ بين جبلين، { عِنْدَ بَيْتِكَ الْمُحَرَّمِ } سماه محرَّما لأنه يحرم عنده ما لا يحرم عند غيره.


تفسير السعدي :
وقوله: { بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ } أي: لأن أرض مكة لا تصلح للزراعة.



تفسير الجلالين :
"بِوَادٍ غَيْر ذِي زَرْع" هُوَ مَكَّة "





تفسير فتح القدير :

{ بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِى زَرْعٍ } أي : لا زرع فيه ، وهو وادي مكة { عِندَ بَيْتِكَ المحرم } أي : الذي يحرم فيه ما يستباح في غيره؛ وقيل : إنه محرّم على الجبابرة . وقيل : محرم من أن تنتهك حرمته ، أو يستخفّ به ، وقد تقدم في سورة المائدة ما يغني عن الإعادة 


تفسير الطبري :
حدثنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى ، قال : ثنا محمد بن ثور ، عن معمر ، عن قتادة( غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ ) قال: مكة لم يكن بها زرع يومئذ.


تَحْرِير الْمَعْنى السديد وتنوير الْعقل الْجَدِيد وَتَفْسِير الْكتاب الْمجِيد :

والواد: الْأَرْضُ بَيْنَ الْجِبَالِ، وَهُوَ وَادِي مَكَّةَ. وغَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ صِفَةٌ، أَيْ بَوَادٍ لَا يَصْلُحُ لِلنَّبْتِ لِأَنَّهُ حِجَارَةٌ، فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ ذُو تَدُلُّ عَلَى صَاحِبِ مَا أُضِيفَتْ إِلَيْهِ وَتَمَكُّنِهِ مِنْهُ، فَإِذَا قِيلَ: ذُو مَالٍ، فَالْمَالُ ثَابَتٌ لَهُ، وَإِذَا أُرِيدَ ضِدُّ ذَلِكَ قِيلَ غَيْرُ ذِي كَذَا، كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى:
قُرْآناً عَرَبِيًّا غَيْرَ ذِي عِوَجٍ [سُورَة الزمر: 28] ، أَيْ لَا يَعْتَرِيهِ شَيْءٌ مِنَ الْعِوَجِ. وَلِأَجْلِ هَذَا الِاسْتِعْمَالِ لَمْ يَقُلْ بِوَادٍ لَا يُزْرَعُ أَوْ لَا زَرْعَ بِهِ.
وعِنْدَ بَيْتِكَ صِفَةٌ ثَانِيَةٌ لِوَادٍ أَوْ حَالٌ.



التفسير المنير في العقيدة والشريعة والمنهج :
بِوادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ أي مكة، فإنها حجرية لا تنبت





اذن القران واضح وهو اول دليل امامك اخى العزيز ، لا يوجد اى اشارة من قريب او بعيد انة يوجد وادى يعرف ببكة عند البيت الحرام بل الموجود هو وادى مكة ، الوادى الذى اشار اليه القران هو وادى مكة 


الغريب بقى انى فى امر تانى يدخل فى الموضوع :

أما موضع الشك فهو : هل سبق وأن سميّت مكة في عصر من عصورها التاريخية باسمآ«الواديآ»؟
بين يدينا رسالة من الخليفة الثاني إلى عامله على مكة يذكر هذه المدينة باسم آ"الواديآ".شفاء الغرام 1 : 84.






ناخد الموضوع بصورة موضوعية :

هل يوجد اليوم اى وادى يطلق عليه مكة او بكة ؟

_بالطبع هذا لا يوجد اطلاقا _

اولا : المعالم الجغرافية والخرائط لا تعرف ذلك اطلاقا سواء على خريطة قديمة على العهد القديم للرسول او على الوضع الحديث 
اذن القضية مرفوضة من الاساس 

ثانيا : الموجود امامنا هى مكة المدينة الان ولكن حتى ناخد الموضوع بالكامل :

إفادة الأنام بذكر اخبار بلد الله الحرام الجزء الثانى ص 131
وادي إبراهيم:هو وادي مكة الرئيسي، وهو الذي عناه سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام بقول: +غير ذي زرع" وبه تقع أحياء مكة القديمة، وتبلغ أحياؤه مع روافده أزيد من ثلاثة وعشرين حياً. ومن روافده: وادي المحصب، الملاوي، أذاخر الجنوبي، شعب ابن عامر، شعب علي، وادي أجياد، وادي ذي طوى (أودية مكة المكرمة ص:20-22، ومعجم معالم الحجاز 1/29).

وما هو الوضع الان بالنسبة لهذا الامر :

محمد الحسينى بنو اسرائيل من التاريخ القديم حتى الوقت الحاضر ص286 يقول :

وكما ياتى به القران المجيد ان ابراهيم قد اخذ سارة وابنها اسماعيل واسكنهما فى وادى غير ذى زرع ( مكة المكرمة الان ) وتركهما وانصرف على وعد بعودة اخرى 

ص 278 :
وكما نعلم ان بكة هو اسم مدينة مكة


ولكن ما هو الوضع الذى حادث عن الازرقى : 

مَعَالِم مَكَّةالتَّاريخيّةعاتِق بن غيْث البَلادي
وبلدح: هو وادي مكة الثّاني، الذي تقع فيه مقبرة الشُّهداء وأمُّ الدود (أمّ الجود). _وسماه الأزرقي وادي مكة_ .
وقال:إن وادي بكَّة هو الذي يمرّ بالبيت (وادي إبراهيم)، وكان بَلْدَح فيعهد الأزرقي لكل جزع منه اسم: فبقرب حراء يسمى مكة السِّدر، وعند الشهداء يسمّىفَخّاً. ويظهر أن اسم بلدح ـ من قديم ـ لا يطلق إلا على ما تجاوز الزاهر إلىالحديبية (الشميسي)، وهناك أقوال وتعريفات تركت للاختصار، راجعها في المعجم . 


وهذة كانت الاشارة الاولى لهذا الامر ومن هنا ظهر لنا وادى بكة نتيجة للازرقى وما سماه وتوجد ملحوظة بالمناسبة الازرقى _من القرن الثالث الهجرى_ ولكن النسخة الذى نملكها الذى توجد فيها هذا الكلام _هى من القرن الخامس الهجرى_ يعنى ليس يوجد لدينا النسخة الاصلية على حسب تفكيركم اذن يوجد قرنين من الزمان بين الازرقى والنسخة الموجودة الان الذى بها هذا الكلام 


طاب ناخد النقطة ديه من نفس الكتاب : 

اخبار مكة وما جاء فيها من الاثار – دراسة وتحقيق ا.د.عبد الملك بن عبدالله بن دهيش ص 933
اما سدرة خالد : اسفلها مايسمى اليوم ب(العدل) واعلاها المنطقة الموازية لحى الغسالة الى الجسر الذى يمر عليه طريق المعيصم فوق طريق الطائف وقد قامت عليها احياء سكنية جميلة والافيعية على يسار من اقبل طريق الطائف فى منطقة المعيصم . وكان هذا صدر _وادى مكة_ او _وادى ابراهيم_ لكنة حول الى خريق العشر ( فخ )




اذن النتيجة الواضحة وهى :


1- ان الثابت والمعروف طبقا للمراجع والقران الكريم هو وادى مكة ويعرف بوادى ابراهيم ايضا 
2- اصبح هذا الوادى الان هو مكة المكرمة المدينة وذلك طبقا للمراجع 


يتبع


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2010)

تمت المصادقة
تفضل بمتابعة موضوعك


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (24 مايو 2010)

بدا المشكك يحاول ان يقول كلمة من هنا وهنا ولكن للاسف فشل فى ان يهدم حرف واحد بل بالعكس هو اعترف بالكلام السابق لانه مبنى على ادلة صلبة وقوية  وهذا سوف يدعنا ندخل لتعريفه اكثر فاكثر  ولكن سوف نضع كلامه مع التفصيل اكثر فى توضيح ما سبق ليظهر للناس حقيقة بكة الوهمية وهى مرفوضة من منطق المشكك 

يقول المعترض (1)














اذن فهو يؤكد ما سبق ونقل كل هذا الكلام عن مرجع يسمى التغير التاريخى للاصوات 

تمام .. اذن النقطة التانية انى بكة ديه لهجة من لهجات العرب ومش ينفع تتكلم معايا فى لهجة وندخل بقى فى لهجات العرب اللى تشمل فوق العشرين لهجة شوية فى الشمال وشوية فى الجنوب ..ومنها} قضاعة ومعين { ولكن نجد انى لهجة قريش تفوقت على الباقى نظرا لمكانة قريش وقوتها التجارية 


ونلقى نظرة على هذه اللهجات :

وفي " المزهر " ج1 ص109 : ومن ذلك " الشنشنة " وفي لغة اليمن ـ تجعل الكاف شينا مطلقا , كـ : لبَّيش اللهم لبيش ـ أي : لبيك اللهم لبيك 

كيف ياتى شخص ويقول لى مثلا انها لبيش وانها لبيك ايضا 
وان الاخرى لا تلغى الثانية وندخل فى عالم لهجات كثيرة جدااا ... اذن ليست لى علاقة بلهجة مطلقا انما سوف نتكلم فى الصحيح وهو لبيك 


وفي " فقه اللغة " للثعالبي ص107 من النسخة رقم 149 لغة : " الكسكسة تعرض في لغة بكر كقولهم في خطاب المؤنث مثل : أبوس وأمس ـ يريدون : " أبوك وأمك " .

هل ينفع ياتى لى شخص ويقول ان ابوك لا تلغى ابوس وانهم واحد .. ليست لى علاقة بلهجات عربية بل سوف يكون الصحيح فى كلامنا هو ابوك 


وفي " فقه اللغة " للصاحبي ص24 : " وأما الكشكشة التي في أسد , فقال قوم : إنهم يبدلون الكاف شينا , فيقولون : عليش بمعنى : عليك

هل ينفع ياتى لى شخص ويقول لى عليش.. سوف يتكلم بلهجة عربية انما الصحيح هو عليك وهذا ما سوف نتكلم فيه ام ستقول لى الاخرى لا تلغى الثانية وندخل فى لهجات لا تعرف عددها فى العربية هذا غير صحيح


طاب وبالنسبة للقران تعال نشوف :

فعَنْ أَنَسٍ أَنَّ عُثْمَانَ دَعَا زَيْدَ بْنَ ثَابِتٍ وَعَبْدَ اللهِ بْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ وَسَعِيدَ بْنَ الْعَاصِ وَعَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ الْحَارِثِ بْنِ هِشَامٍ، فَنَسَخُوهَا فِي الْمَصَاحِفِ، وَقَالَ عُثْمَانُ لِلرَّهْطِ الْقُرَشِيِّينَ الثَّلاَثَةِ: إِذَا اخْتَلَفْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ وَزَيْدُ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ فِي شَيْءٍ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ فَاكْتُبُوهُ بِلِسَانِ قُرَيْشٍ، فَإِنَّمَا نَزَلَ بِلِسَانِهِمْ فَفَعَلُوا ذَلِكَ.

رواه البخاري في صحيحه: كتاب المناقب باب نزل القرآن بلسان قريشٍ (6/621)ح 3506.




تعال نشوف مرجع حضرتك بيقول اية : 

التغير التاريخى للاصوات فى اللغة العربية واللغات السامية ص19









وبالنسبة لبكة بقى:

مكة وعلاقتها التجاريه مع شمال وجنوب شبة الجزيرة العربية خلال القرنين الخامس والسادس ص11










ويقول المشكك نفسه انه يرفض ان يتكلم فى لهجة بل يجب ان نتكلم فى الكلمة الصحيحة :



















التفسير الوسيط ، محمد سيد طنطاوي

وبكة : لغة فى مكة عند الأكثرين ، والباء والميم تعقب إحداهما الأخرى كثيرا ، ومنه النميط والنبيط فهما اسم لموضع




اذن لما يتكلم معايا اى شخص يبقى يتكلم فى مكة خصوصا انى الراى اللغوى دا صحيح ومعتمد عن الاكثرين 

ولكن رغم ذلك وضعت احتمالات بكة عشان كل الاحتمالات تبقى موجودة ولكن الصحيح هو مكة اما بكة فهى لهجة من لهجات العرب 

لا يصلح ان تستخدم فى الحوارات الاكاديمية 


يعنى فى النهاية لا هى وادى ولا هى كلمة صحيحة ولا اى حاجة 

بل هى مجرد لهجة كانت تقال فى الجنوب وفقط


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (24 مايو 2010)

ونضع ملحوظة مهمة سوف ياتى الكلام عنها اثناء الرد على المشكك وكانت هدية جميله له وهى :
كتبت الاية القرانية هكذا سورة ال عمران 96 فى بعض ترجمات القران ..........




urdu : dr . tahir ul qadri​



(96) بے شک لوگوں کے واسطے جو سب سے پہلا گھر مقرر ہوا یہی ہے جو مکہ [FONT=PDMS_Mansehra]میں برکت والا ہے اور جہان کے لوگوں کے لیے راہ نما ہے[/FONT]​


----------



## crusader (22 يونيو 2010)

ههههههه المهم أن النبؤة ديه أنا سمعتها مليار مرة و بردوا بيصروا يظهروا جهلهم

أولا قد ذكرت كلمة وادي البكاء في ترانيم الصليبيين فرسان الهيكل "salve regina" الخاصة بالحج لأورشليم و قرنوها بالبكاء و النص أهوه

in hac *lacrimarum* *valle*.Eia, ergo, advocata nostra, illos tuos 
نبكي و ننوح في وادي البكاء التفت الي دعواي كعظيم نعمتك 

مع العلم أن اللاتيني هو أصل كل الترجمات الأوروبية
يبقي من أيام الصليبيين و أحنا عارفين أنه وادي العياط مش مألفينها
اللفظ العبري المستخدم في المزمور 
עֹבְרֵי, בְּעֵמֶק ((((_*הַבָּכָא*_--)))    מַעְיָן יְשִׁיתוּהוּ;
גַּם-בְּרָכוֹת,    יַעְטֶה מוֹרֶה.

*הַבָּכָא*
*و يعني الدموع يبقي وادي الدموع أرجزك عزيزي المسلم أستخدم ترجمة جوجل ولا* *تصدقني*
*7en th koiladi tou ))klauqmwnos(( eis topon on eqeto kai gar eulogias dwsei o nomoqetwn*

*و أدي الترجمة اليوناني كحسب الترجمة السبعونية في القرن الثاني و الثالث قبل الميلاد*
*معلش هو أنا لما عملتلها copy paste الكلمات أتقلبت لكن أعدل الكلمة دي و حطها علي جوجل*

*))klauqmwnos (( *
*المعني هو النحيب*

*أظن بقا أن الموضوع خلصان لأن الأمبراطورية الرومانية كانت بتتكلم لاتيني اليهود بيتكلموا عبري و الأمبراطورية البيزنطية بتتكلم يوناني يبقا العالم كله متفق أنه عياط كاثوليك و أرثوذوكس و يهود*


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة 

ولى عودة لمتابعة الردود ​


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2010)

*مجهود رائع ينضم لمجهودات الاخرين اللى فندوا نفس الادعاء الطفولى
المسلم لما عجز عن اثبات شرعية لنبيه  فلجا للتدليس لكى يجد شرعية لنبى كل ماوجد عنه  فى كتابنا انه اضل ربع العالم بضلالاته 
**وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ الْخَتْمَ الرَّابِعَ، سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ الْحَيَوَانِ الرَّابعِ قَائِلاً: «هَلُمَّ وَانْظُرْ!»*
*8 فَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا فَرَسٌ أَخْضَرُ، وَالْجَالِسُ عَلَيْهِ اسْمُهُ الْمَوْتُ، وَالْهَاوِيَةُ تَتْبَعُهُ، وَأُعْطِيَا سُلْطَانًا عَلَى رُبْعِ الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَقْتُلاَ بِالسَّيْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَالْمَوْتِ وَبِوُحُوشِ الأَرْضِ.*


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (14 ديسمبر 2010)

يتبع ..​


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (14 ديسمبر 2010)

يقول المعترض (2)











من قال بالاتفاق .. هل هو المعترض وحدة ؟؟



قبل الشروع فى وضع ادلة وضعت لك دليل يقيم المسائلة على انها اختلاف فى المكان والمعنى والاشتقاق اذن القضية وقع فيها الاختلاف فكل تحديد له ظروفة الذى تقضى على التحديد الاخر فانت فى كلامك قلت يوجد راى وراى والثانية تختلف عن الاولى تماما لانى بقى لو كانت عمق الوادى مش هتبقى الوادى ولو كانت الوادى مش هتبقى العمق وهكذا باقى الاشياء 


الاختلاف متواجد ناخد مرجع تانى :

تاريخ المستبصر ، إبن المجاور ج1 ص 2

*و اختلفوا في بكة** على أربعة أقوال*: أحدها أنه اسم للبقعة التي فيها الكعبة قاله أبن عباس رضي الله عنهما، و الثاني إنها ما حول البيت و مكة ما وراء ذلك قاله عكرمة، و الثالث *إنها اسم للمسجد و البيت و مكة اسم للحرم* كما قاله الهروي، و الرابع *أن بكة هي مكة* قاله الضحاك و احتج لتصحيحه أبن قتيبة *و قال بأن الباء تبدل من الميم و يقال ضربة لازم و لازب.*​


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (14 ديسمبر 2010)

تحديد مكان بكة 


اولا : تفنيد كلام الدكتور امير 

وضعنا 8 نقط والدكتور امير يتمنى ويحلم انهم يبقوا واحد ولكن للاسف لا نجد غير التناقض والاختلاف والترجيح بين العلماء وهنا نقول لماذا كل ذلك هل لو كان الامر واضح وصريح فى معرفة بكة ومكة لكانت كل هذة الاختلافات لم توجد ولكن كلما نتعمق فى الامر اكثر يظهر الكثير والكثير من الاختلافات فى النقطة الواحدة .​يقول المعترض (3)






اولا نبدا بنقطة المطاف :

حاول الدكتور امير يخفى الامر فيها حتى تتوافق مع الاخرين ... 

ولكن معنى المطاف انها تحدد طبقا للمطاف الذى يتواجد فيه الناس 


يقول الطبرى :


فإذا كانت"بكة" ما وصفنا، وكان موضع ازدحام الناس حَوْل البيت، وكان لا طوافَ يجوز خارج المسجد = كان معلومًا بذلك أن يكون ما حَوْل الكعبة من داخل المسجد، وأن ما كان خارجَ المسجد فمكة، لا"بكة". لأنه لا معنى خارجَه يوجب على الناس التَّباكَّ فيه. وإذْ كان ذلك كذلك، كان بيّنًا بذلك فسادُ قول من قال:"بكة" اسم لبطن"مكة"، ومكة اسم للحرم. 


هنا الامر مرتبط بموضع المطاف اينما كان..... فهذة هى بكة ليس لها علاقة لا بالمسجد ولا بالحجر ولا بالبيت بل بامر المطاف 

دا غير انى الطبرى بيوضح فساد اراء تانية الامر بقى صعب ومجرد اقتناع براى وفساد باقى الاراء 


تعال نشوف بعض الامور التانية الخاصة بالمطاف لان الدكتور امير يزعم انة الطواف حول الكعبة والحجر فقط :


صحيح مسلم ، كتاب الحج ، باب ‏بيان وجوه الإحرام وأنه يجوز إفراد الحج والتمتع‏

حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏ومحمد بن رمح ‏ ‏جميعا ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الليث بن سعد ‏ ‏قال ‏‏قتيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ليث ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي الزبير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏جابر ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏أنهقال ‏‏أقبلنا مهلين مع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏بحج مفرد وأقبلت ‏‏عائشة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنها ‏ ‏بعمرة حتى إذا كنا ‏ ‏بسرف ‏ ‏عركت ‏ ‏حتى إذا قدمنا طفنا ‏ ‏بالكعبة ‏ ‏والصفا ‏ ‏والمروة‏ ‏فأمرنا رسول الله ‏‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏يحل ‏ ‏منا من لم يكن معه ‏ ‏هدي ‏ ‏قال فقلنا حلماذا قال الحل كله فواقعنا النساء وتطيبنا بالطيب ولبسنا ثيابنا وليس بيننا وبين ‏‏عرفة ‏ ‏إلا أربع ليال ثم أهللنا ‏ ‏يوم التروية ‏‏ثم دخل رسول الله ‏‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏على ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنها ‏ ‏فوجدها تبكي فقال ما شأنكقالت شأني أني قد حضت وقد ‏ ‏حل الناس ‏ ‏ولم ‏ ‏أحلل ‏ ‏ولم أطف ‏ ‏بالبيت ‏‏والناس يذهبون إلى الحج الآن فقال ‏ ‏إن هذا أمر كتبه الله على بنات ‏ ‏آدم ‏‏فاغتسلي ثم ‏ ‏أهلي بالحج ‏ ‏ففعلت ‏ ‏ووقفت المواقف ‏ ‏حتى إذا طهرت طافت ‏‏بالكعبة ‏ ‏والصفا ‏ ‏والمروة ‏ ‏ثم قال قد حللت من حجك وعمرتك جميعا فقالت يارسول الله إني أجد في نفسي أني لم أطف ‏ ‏بالبيت ‏ ‏حتى حججت قال فاذهب بها يا ‏‏عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏فأعمرها من ‏ ‏التنعيم ‏ ‏وذلك ‏ ‏ليلة ‏ ‏الحصبة


‏

يقول ابن كثير :


قَالَ الْإِمَام أَحْمَد : حَدَّثَنَا سُلَيْمَان بْن دَاوُد الْهَاشِمِيّ أَخْبَرَنَا إِبْرَاهِيم بْن سَعْد عَنْ الزُّهْرِيّ عَنْ عُرْوَة عَنْ عَائِشَة قَالَ : قُلْت أَرَأَيْت قَوْل اللَّه تَعَالَى " إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَة مِنْ شَعَائِر اللَّه فَمَنْ حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ أَوْ اِعْتَمَرَ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَطَّوَّفَ بِهِمَا " قُلْت فَوَاَللَّهِ مَا عَلَى أَحَد جُنَاح أَنْ لَا يَتَطَوَّف بِهِمَا فَقَالَتْ عَائِشَة : بِئْسَمَا قُلْت يَا اِبْن أُخْتِيإِنَّهَا لَوْ كَانَتْ عَلَى مَا أَوَّلْتهَا عَلَيْهِ كَانَتْ : فَلَا جُنَاحعَلَيْهِ أَنْ لَا يَطُوف بِهِمَا وَلَكِنَّهَا إِنَّمَا أُنْزِلَتْ لِأَنَّ الْأَنْصَار كَانُوا قَبْل أَنْ يُسْلِمُوا كَانُوا يُهِلُّونَلِمَنَاة الطَّاغِيَة الَّتِي كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَهَا عِنْد الْمُشَلَّل ; وَكَانَمِنْ أَهْل لَهَا يَتَحَرَّج أَنْ يَطُوف بِالصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَة فَسَأَلُوا عَنْذَلِكَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالُوا يَا رَسُولاللَّه إِنَّا كُنَّا نَتَحَرَّج أَنْ نَطُوف بِالصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَة فِيالْجَاهِلِيَّة فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةمِنْ شَعَائِر اللَّه فَمَنْ حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ أَوْ اِعْتَمَرَ فَلَا جُنَاحَعَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَطَّوَّف بِهِمَا " قَالَتْ عَائِشَة : ثُمَّ قَدْ سَنَّرَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الطَّوَاف بِهِمَا فَلَيْسَلِأَحَدٍ أَنْ يَدَع الطَّوَاف بِهِمَا أَخْرَجَاهُ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ وَفِي رِوَايَة عَنْ الزُّهْرِيّ أَنَّهُ قَالَ فَحَدَّثْت بِهَذَا الْحَدِيث أَبَا بَكْربْن عَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن الْحَارِث بْن هِشَام فَقَالَ إِنَّ هَذَا الْعِلْم مَاكُنْت سَمِعْته وَلَقَدْ سَمِعْت رِجَالًا مِنْ أَهْل الْعِلْم يَقُولُونَ إِنَّ النَّاس - إِلَّا مَنْ ذَكَرْت عَائِشَة - كَانُوا يَقُولُونَ إِنَّ طَوَافنَا بَيْن هَذَيْنِ الْحَجَرَيْنِ مِنْ أَمْر الْجَاهِلِيَّة وَقَالَآخَرُونَ مِنْ الْأَنْصَار إِنَّمَا أَمَرَك بِالطَّوَافِ بِالْبَيْتِ وَلَمْ نُؤْمَر بِالطَّوَافِ بَيْن الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَة فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّه تَعَالَى " إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَة مِنْ شَعَائِر اللَّه " قَالَ أَبُو بَكْر بْن عَبْدالرَّحْمَن فَلَعَلَّهَا نَزَلَتْ فِي هَؤُلَاءِ وَهَؤُلَاءِ وَرَوَاهُ الْبُخَارِيّ مِنْ حَدِيث مَالِك عَنْ هِشَام بْن عُرْوَة عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَائِشَة بِنَحْوِ مَا تَقَدَّمَ ثُمَّ قَالَ الْبُخَارِيّ : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدبْن يُوسُف حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَان عَنْ عَاصِم بْن سُلَيْمَان قَالَ : سَأَلْتأَنَسًا عَنْ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَة ؟ قَالَ : كُنَّا نَرَى أَنَّهُمَا مِنْ أَمْرالْجَاهِلِيَّة فَلَمَّا جَاءَ الْإِسْلَام أَمْسَكْنَا عَنْهُمَا فَأَنْزَلَاللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَة مِنْ شَعَائِر اللَّه




وَذَكَرَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ فِي تَفْسِيره عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : كَانَتْ الشَّيَاطِين تُفَرِّق بَيْن الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَة اللَّيْل كُلّه وَكَانَتْ بَيْنهمَا آلِهَة فَلَمَّا جَاءَ الْإِسْلَام سَأَلُوا رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّهعَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ الطَّوَاف بَيْنهمَا فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَة وَقَالَ الشَّعْبِيّ : كَانَ إِسَاف عَلَى الصَّفَا وَكَانَتْ نَائِلَة عَلَى الْمَرْوَة وَكَانُوا يَسْتَلِمُونَهُمَا فَتَحَرَّجُوا بَعْد الْإِسْلَام مِنْ الطَّوَافبَيْنهمَا فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَة " قُلْت " ذَكَرَ مُحَمَّد بْن إِسْحَاق فِيكِتَاب السِّيرَة أَنَّ إِسَافًا وَنَائِلَة كَانَا بَشَرَيْنِ فَزَنَيَا دَاخِل الْكَعْبَة فَمُسِخَا حَجَرَيْنِ فَنَصَبَتْهُمَا قُرَيْش تُجَاه الْكَعْبَة لِيَعْتَبِر بِهِمَا النَّاسُ فَلَمَّا طَالَ عَهْدهمَا عُبِدَا ثُمَّ حُوِّلَا إِلَى الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَة فَنُصِبَا هُنَالِكَ فَكَانَ مَنْ طَافَ بِالصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَة يَسْتَلِمهُمَا


حتى تحديد موضع المطاف فيها اختلاف كمان ، يعنى كل ما الدكتور امير هيحاول يوضح الامر هيزيد تعقيد واختلافات داخل النقطة الواحدة​ 
​


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (14 ديسمبر 2010)

يقول المعترض (4)















الجزء الثانى :

عندنا ثلاثة مواضع وهى :

1- موضع البيت (الكعبة ) : ودا هيشمل مكان الكعبة المتواجدة فية يعنى الكعبة هدمت قبل ذلك وتم اعادة البناء من قريش للكعبة وفاينما تتواجد الكعبة وعلى حسب موضعها تكون بكة 
2- موضع الحجر : هو مرتبط بوضع الحجر والدليل من كلام الدكتور :

قال النبي صلى الله عليْهِ وسلم لعائِشة رضِي الله عنها " صلي في الحجر إن أردت دخول البيت فإنما هو قطعة من البيت و لكن قومك استقصروه حين بنوا الكعبة فأخرجوه من البيت"



اذن بكة تحدد على موضع الحجر فالرسول يقول صلى فى الحجر عند دخولك للبيت الكلام واضح 
ولكن موضع البيت غير موضع الحجر دا واضح فى كلام الرسول 
دا غير انى قوم عائشة اخرجوا الحجر من البيت يعنى الامور اختلفت خالص .

عشان كدة نجد من قال ان بكة هى موضع الحجر ومن قال انى بكة هو موضع البيت 
​
 

ثانيا : بالنسبة لنقطة الكعبة نفسها :


قال البعض انى المقصود هو الكعبة وهنا بقى يذهب كل شى سواء وادى او كل الاراء الاخرى وقال البعض انها المسجد نفسه وقال البعض انها الحجر : 

كما قلت لك سابقا حينما سوف توضح الامر لنطقة اساسية سوف تتفرع نقاط اخرى تزداد فى التعقيد والاختلاف والتضارب :



وأخرج عبد بن حميد عن مجاهد قال : بكة الكعبة ، ومكة ما حولها . تفسير الدر المنثور


وَقِيلَ : بَكَّةُ اسْمُ الْمَسْجِدِ نَفْسِهِ . تفسير المنار


وقال محمد بن شهاب: بكة المسجد

​
المقصود منها خصوص الحجر. دراسة تأريخية تحليلية في المعانيوالدِلالات (محمّد مهدي الفقيهي)


واحد بيقول بكة هى اسم المسجد نفسه واحد بيقول دا هى الكعبة نفسها والتانى لا دا بكة هو خصوص الحجر بعد كدة مش فاضل غير انى الامر يتلاشى 
يعنى لا وادى ولا مكان ولا اى حاجة ، نقطة واحدة تتفرع فيها ثلاثة اراء مختلفة كل واحدة غير الاخرى وغير انها بتقضى تماما على باقى الاراء التانية ....
الاختلاف متضارب فى التفاسير نفسها وفى الاراء وليس فقط بين سنه وشيعة 
*فا هى بكة ومكه تتضارب بين التفاسير والمذاهب الاسلاميه يضا*​ 
يقول المعترض (5)










*اما نقطة عكرمة .. سبق وقلت انا بعرض الموضوع بجانب كامل لكل الموجود سواء بقى غلط او صح ان كان يدل فهو يدل على مدى التضارب الذى يوجد لديكم فى تحديد الامور* 
يقول الجامع اللطيف :
وقيل ما بين الجبلين قالة عكرمة
والدراسة التاريخية للمعانى :
ذكر عكرمة أنَّ المقصود من بكة هي الكعبة نفسها.


الاول يكون غلط الثانى يكون صح او العكس دا شى مش يخصنى دا واقع موجود فى المراجع الاسلامية ... انا شخص باحث بعرض كل المطروح 
اما انى يكون غلط دا امر يرجع ليكم انتم والكذب والتلفيق يرجع للمراجع وليس لى 
وبعدين بدل محضرتك فاتح حوارات فى اشياء وهمية وانها نبوءة رد الاول على هذه المراجع الاسلامية ورد على كل الاختلافات الموجودة حول بكة ومكة والمعانى والاشتقاق وبعدين تتكلم على واقع سليم 



*يتبع*​


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (14 ديسمبر 2010)

يقول المعترض على كلامى السابق (6)







ثالثا : بالنسبة ل4 نقط الاخيرة :

والاربع اراء بيقولوا

1- بكة اسم لتمام الحرم 
2- بكة هى نفسها مكة 
3- بكة المسافة الفاصلة بين الجبلين
4- بكة اسم من اسماء مكة 



حاول الدكتور امير يعمل توافق بين الاربعة ولكن للاسف مفيش اى توافق واحسن رد هيكون من كلام الدكتور نفسه :​





حتى كلام الدكتور امير بينقسم لخمس اراء والاختلاف واضح

اولا : بكة فى اللغة هى نفسها مكة يعنى الكلمة واحد والمكان واحد لانهم كلمة واحدة ولو كدة الامور هتتعقد جداااا فى تضارب علماء المسلمين طول الفترة ديه فى تحديد بكة وتحديد مكة على اساس شى اخر ومعنى ذلك كل الاراء القائمة على بكة هتتلاشى وهيبقى الموضوع منحصر فى مكة وبرضوا هيبقى الوضع موجود من معانى واختلاف فى تحديد مكان مكة 

ثانيا : بكة لما تكون من اسماء مكة بمعنى انها اسم من اسماء مدينة مكة المعروفة زى ام القرى او البلد الامين .......الخ اسماء كثيرة جدااااا وهى رقم خمسة من كلام الدكتور بمعنى كثيرا اكبر حاجة وهذة النقطة تتضارب مع النقطة السابقة لانى اسم مكة مستقل بذاتة واسم بكة مستقل بذاتة 

ثالثا : لو كانت على حسب الراى اللى بيقول انها مسافة الفاصلة بين جبلى مكة بذلك تكون الوادى المقصود على حسب كلام الدكتور السابق وهى رقم اربعة بمعنى اكبر قليلا هذا يتناقض مع السابق لربما تكون المسافة هذة لربما تكون مكة ككل 


رابعا :راى اخر لا يعجبه كل ما سبق قال بكة اسم لتمام الحرم 


بمعنى ربما يكون يقصد الحرم ككل او حيث الحرم فقط :

وَقِيلَ : هُوَ اسْمُ بَطْنِ مَكَّةَ حَيْثُ الْحَرَمِ .

والدكتور امير وضح دا فى الصورة :

هذة البيوت كلها على الجبال حول الحرم الشريف



مفيش اى توافق بين اى نقطة الاولى تتضارب مع التانية ومع اللغة نفسها والاثنين يتختلفوا مع الثالثة وكل دا يختلف مع تحديد الرابعة 

الدكتور امير فصل الموضوع على خمس اشياء حتى الدكتور لما وضح على الصورة انظروا ماذا قال :​ 








تعليقى على الصورة​






*يعنى ربما تكون عمق الوادى وربما تكون الوادى وربما تكون مدينة مكة ككل مجرد احتمال وتخمين* 


​
 
​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*اكمل يا عزيزى كل مالديك فى الموضوع وكلنا اذان صاغية ليك
*


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (14 ديسمبر 2010)

يقول المعترض (7)




​الرد سوف يكون عليك من كلامك فلنرى فى كلام الدكتور والتضارب الذى حدث حينما تم مناقشة ذلك وكشف كل الامور فصار يتخبط شرق وغرب















​هل ترون مدى التضارب والتناقض ولكن لنعلن مفاجاة جميله ونرد عليه​يقول المعترض (8)






http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2010/856013376.png​لنرى الرد ايضا من كلام الدكتور امير وكنت طلبت منه ذلك الطلب






ولنرى من يدعى فى قوله انها واضحة المعالم لنرى ماذا قال هو بنفسه 








ثانيا : تحديد النقاط مرة ثانية 

​
1- بكة محددة موضع الطواف 
2- اسم بكة لبطن مكة 
3- بكة ما بين الجبلين 
4- بكة من اسماء مكة 
5- بكة هى مكة 
6- ان كانت بكة من البيت الى البطحاء : فمكة من الفج الى التنعيم
7- ان كانت بكة البيت وما حولها : فمكة ما وراء ذلك 
8- ان كانت بكة الكعبة : فمكة ما حولها
9- ان كانت بكة موضع البيت : فمكة سائر البلد
10- ان كانت بكة المسجد : فمكة الحرم كلة
11- ان كانت بكة البيت والمسجد : فمكة الحرم كلة 
12- ان كانت بكة المسجد : فمكة البيوت
13- اسم لتمام الحرم 
14- خصوص الحجر 
15- موضع الحجر 



*كفاية لحد كدة لانى المجال مفتوح لفوق 15 مكان فقط غير المعانى *

الاختلاف متواجد يا دكتور امير و الامر ليس فقط15 راى بل يزداد اكثر من ذلك بكثير جدااا والامر مفتوح لمن يريد ان يحدد موقع بكة ومكة من العلماء 

ناخد مثال من السابق حتى تكون واضحة امامك :

راى انها البيت وما حولها ....... ومكة تكون ما وراء ذلك
ولكن راى قال انها الكعبة ................... ومكة ما حولها


*هنا القضية بقت فى تناقض ، هكذا باقى الامور *​ 
* 
​​*
تعال *هوريك مفاجاة جميلة واول مرة تعرفها* *عشان العدد يبقى 16 :*


معجم البلدان ج1 ص 475

بكة هي مكة بيت الله الحرام أبدلت الميم باء وقيل بكة بطن مكة وقيل موضع البيت المسجد ومكة وما وراءه وقيل البيت مكة وما ولاه بكة



نرجع ونقول مستحيل يحدث توافق لانى كل شخص بيحدد على موقع معين والتانى بيحدد على مساحات تانية وهكذا ​


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (14 ديسمبر 2010)

يقول المعترض (10)






الهروب هو منك يا دكتور لانى اللغة تجبرك على ذلك ، المراجع تجبرك على ذلك 
اما الهروب فلماذا سوف يكون منى انا وضعت كل الاحتمالات سواء بكة او مكة اذن الهروب من جانبك انت لانك تخاف ان تقترب من مكة 














الدكتور امير لم يفند الادلة الذى تم عرضها من خلال ادلة ومراجع اسلامية ولكن الرد كما هو واضح بل ويكرر الكلام السابق 

*الدكتور امير لم يقدر ان ينفى حرف واحد فى البحث بل كان يجب عليه بالاعتراف بما كتبته وقال تم الاجماع على معنى الايه انها وادى مكة وحتى لا يسقط رايه قال انها تصلح لثلاث اسماء*

*وتم الاعتراف ايضا بانه لا يوجد اليوم وادى يدعى بمكة *
*لا يوجد وادى لا بكة ولا مكه فى السعودية الان *

*بل وادى بكة هى وهمية وهمية وهمية وهمية وهمية *

*نكمل تفنيد وتدعيم للادلة اخرى على الموضوع*




نعيد طرح الاسئلة مرة ثانية :


اذن القران واضح وهو اول دليل امامك ، لا يوجد اى اشارة من قريب او بعيد انة يوجد وادى يعرف ببكة عند البيت الحرام بل الموجود هو وادى مكة ، الوادى الذى اشار اليه القران هو وادى مكة 

ناخد الموضوع بصورة موضوعية :

هل يوجد اليوم اى وادى يطلق عليه مكة او بكة ؟

_بالطبع هذا لا يوجد اطلاقا _

اولا : المعالم الجغرافية والخرائط لا تعرف ذلك اطلاقا سواء على خريطة قديمة على العهد القديم للرسول او على الوضع الحديث 
اذن القضية مرفوضة من الاساس 

تعال هوريك خريطة حلوة لم يتواجد عليها اى وادى من المزعومين :
​
 










ثانيا : الموجود امامنا هى مكة المدينة الان ولكن حتى ناخد الموضوع بالكامل :

إفادة الأنام بذكر اخبار بلد الله الحرام الجزء الثانى ص 131
وادي إبراهيم:هو وادي مكة الرئيسي، وهو الذي عناه سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام بقول: +غير ذي زرع" وبه تقع أحياء مكة القديمة، وتبلغ أحياؤه مع روافده أزيد من ثلاثة وعشرين حياً. ومن روافده: وادي المحصب، الملاوي، أذاخر الجنوبي، شعب ابن عامر، شعب علي، وادي أجياد، وادي ذي طوى (أودية مكة المكرمة ص:20-22، ومعجم معالم الحجاز 1/29).

وما هو الوضع الان بالنسبة لهذا الامر :

محمد الحسينى بنو اسرائيل من التاريخ القديم حتى الوقت الحاضر ص286 يقول :

وكما ياتى به القران المجيد ان ابراهيم قد اخذ سارة وابنها اسماعيل واسكنهما فى وادى غير ذى زرع ( مكة المكرمة الان ) وتركهما وانصرف على وعد بعودة اخرى 

ص 278 :
وكما نعلم ان بكة هو اسم مدينة مكة




ولكن للاسف مفيش اى رد على كل ذلك من الدكتور امير لانه واقع وحقيقة ثابتة بل ذهب يكرر كلام تم الرد عليه بالتفصيل وذهب يكتب كلام انشائى لم يضع عليه مراجع​ 

*الوادى فى القران هو وادى مكة باجماع التفسيرات ويطلق عليه وادى ابراهيم *
*اليوم لا يوجد هذا الوادى *
*بل هى مدينه*

*وادى بكة ومكة هى وهم وخيال فقط الان* 


​


----------



## The Antiochian (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا ريت إضافة الفكرة تبع (بـَـخــَـا) بدون تشديد الخاء وليس (بَـكّـة) بتشديد الكاف .*


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*الجزء الثانى فى وهمية بكة *
*نعرض الادلة على وهمية بكة ونبدا كالعادة تفنيد كلام المعترض* 
​هذه الطريقة الذى سوف اكتب بها هى طريقة الدكتور امير ولكن سوف نلبسها الثوب النقدى لمعنى كلمة بكة  فهو كلمة يكتب نقد فى هذه النبؤة سوف تنعكس عليه لنثبت بها وهمية بكة​


أولاً : كيفية كتابة الإسْم العربي ( بكه ).. وذلِك كما أكده علماءالمسلمين.. 

وعلى أيهما تنطبق ؟.. على وادي البكاء .. أم وادى مكة ؟



وحين نبْحَثُ عن كيفية الكتابة في النص العربي .. فإننا نتجه مباشرة إلى علماء المسلمين , و تحديداً ال عمران 95 وننظر إلى حروف الكلمة , وننقلها نقلاً .. واختصاراً للوقت والجُهْدِ , وحيث أن طريقة وكيفية الكتابة من الحقائِق التي لا يختلِف عليها اثنانِ .. ويحدده الإطلاع على علماء المسلمين .. فإننا نُحِيلُ إلى دارسي القران من مفسري المسلمين ممن لهم اطلاع على القران والاحاديث .. ويكون العمدة في النقل علماء المسلمين



1- اما كيفية الكِتابة .. لاتُُكْتَب فيهم إلا بطريقتينِ :

1 - أما الطريقة الأولى :فهي "بكة ".. 

2- أما الطريقة الثانِيَة : حسب الكثير من العلماء فإنها تكِتب هكذا " مكة " .. 










2- أما على أيهما يتطابق حرفياً  "كتابة الإسم" ... على وادي مكة .. أم وادي البكاء ؟!!.. 




- لا يوجد التطابُق الحرفي بين الكلمة العبرية لوادي " البكاء ".. وبين الوادي العربي " مكة":
وكما نرى عدم شدة التطابق او التقارب بين .. "البكاء " .. وبين الكلمة العربية "مكة" , والتي لا تتكون من نفس هذه الاحرُف .. ومن هنا نقول .. أن لا يوجد التطابُق الحرفي كِتابةً, ولايوجد أي وادٍ في الوجود يتطابق مع الوادي المذكور في المزمور .. اما وادي مكة .. فهو فى السعودية ,وان كان يوجد وادى من الاساس. سواء قديما ام حديثا لانها قد تكون مدينة اسمها الواديا !!!

وهنا أثبتا عدم الإتفاق الحرفي بين الإسم العربي والإسم العبري .. واستحالة الإتفاق بين الإسم العبري واسم وادى مكة ..!!! .. 





إذاً أخي القارىء الكريم ... محاورنا العزيز .. 



الجواب والإختيار لا خلاف عليه بين ذوي العقل والقلب السليم.



















ثانِياً : كيفية نُطْق الإسْم العربي بكة .. وذلِك كما يراه المسلمين 


أما كيفية نُطْقِ الكلمة العربية هذه .. فاللغة العربية القديمة لم تكن قد دخلها التنقيط ..
 " نقط الاعجام هو ما يدل على ذات الحرف ، ويميز المتشابة منه لمنع العجمة او اللبس كحروف الباء والتاء والثاء والياء، والجيم والحاء والخاء، والراء والزاي، والسين والشين، والعين والغين، والفاء والقاف، ونحوها مما يتفق في الرسم ويختلف في النطق، فقد دعت الحاجة إليه عندما كثر الداخلون في الإسلام من الأعاجم، وكثر التصحيف في لغة العرب، وخيف على القرآن أن تمتد له يد العبث. ​
واختلفت الآراء في أول من أخذ بهذا النقط، وأرجحها في ذلك ما ذهب إلى أن أول من قام به هما: نصر بن عاصم ويحيى بن يَعْمَر ؛ وذلك عندما أمر الخليفة الأموي عبدُالملك بن مروان الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي والي العراق (75-95هـ) أن يضع علاجًا لمشكلة تفشي العجمة، وكثرة التصحيف، فاختار كلا من نصر بن عاصم، ويحيى بن يَعْمَر لهذه المهمة؛ لأنهما أعرف أهل عصرهما بعلوم العربية وأسرارها، وفنون القراءات وتوجيهها "... ولِذا فقد صار نُطْقُ الكلمات الغريبة عبارة عن نظريات وقرائِن ترجح قراءةً على أخرى .. وقد نظر أهل العلم بالقران إلى الطريقتين المكتوبيتين الموضحتينِ في الرسالة أعلاه : " بكة " و " مكة" , ووضع كل رؤيته ونظريته التي رجحها عن غيرها في كيفية قراءةِ الكلمة هذه أو تلك .. وإن راجعنا ما رجحوا وما قالوا , فإننا نجدهم أنهم قد أباحوا وأجازوا أكثر أشكال النُّطْقِ على الحروف .. " من فتحٍ , وكسرٍ , وتشديدٍ .. الخ" , كما سنُبينه .. وسنستَخْدِم الكتابة بالإنجليزية لتوضيحِ طريقةِ النُّطْقِ عند كل عالم منهم ... حيثُ أن حركات وعلامات التنوين العبرية , يمكن كتابتها جلية مع أصل الكلمات في اللغة الإنجليزية ..


1- أما الطريقة الأولى فهي أن تُنْطَق ِ تشْديدٍ للكافِ منتهيةً بألف Bakka " "​
2-أما الطريقة الثانِيَة فهي أن تُنْطَق تشْديدٍ للكافِ منتهيةً بهاء Bakkah " "​
3- أما الطريقة الثالِثة فهي أن تُنْطَق بتشْديدٍ للكافِ مع فتح كسر الباء منتهيةً بألفٍ" Becca " " ​
4- أما الطريقة الرابِعة فهي أن تُنْطَق بتشْديدٍ للكافِ مع كسر الباء منتهيةً بألفٍ "Bekka" , " 

توثيق ما سبق من خلال الترجمات الانجليزية للقران  :



(1) أما الطريقة الأولى والثانية والثالثة والرابعة :








english : Abdullah yusuf ali​




(96) The first House (of worship) appointed for men was that at Bakka: Full of blessing and of guidance for all kinds of beings:




english : mohsin khan





(96) Verily, the first House (of worship) appointed for mankind was that at* Bakkah (Makkah),* full of blessing, and a guidance for Al-'Alamin (mankind and jinn).




english : Muhammad pickthall




(96) Lo! the first Sanctuary appointed for mankind was that at Becca, a blessed place, a guidance to the peoples;




english : mohammad habib shakir





(96) Most surely the first house appointed for men is the one at Bekka, blessed and a guidance for the nations.
​



2- أما على أيهما يتطابق حرفياً ..نُطْقُ الإسْمِ.. على : وادي مكة .. أم  وادي البكاء ؟!!.. 

لا يوجد اى تطابُق حرفي بين نطق الكلمة العربية لوادي " مكة ".. وبين الوادي العبري " وادي البكاء "



وكما نرى عدم شدة التطابق والتقارب بين النُطْقِ عند علماء العبرية .. وبين وادي مكة .. فحسْب علماء المسلمين يُمكِن نُطْقُهُ بكل هذه الطُّّرٌُق



كما بيّناهُ أعلاه .. وهكذا احتَمَل في نُطْقِهِم كل الاوجه التي تضمنت ما لا ينطبِق على "مكة " .. فاحتمل عند علماء المسلمين " تشديد الكاف" , ويحتمل عندهم أن "ينتهي بهاء" و يحتمِلُ أن " يُفتَح الباء" .. وحسْب هذه الإحتمالات اقترح كل عالمٍ طريقة أو أكثر للقراءة , بل وصل الحال أن يؤكِّد بعض علماء المسلمين منهم صحة ترجيحِهِ لطريقةٍ بعينها أو نطق بعينه " نُطْق التشديد للكاف" دون غيْرِه. 

ونقول أن .. فتح الباء .., وتشديد الكاف .. والإنتهاء بالهاء .. احتمله علماء المسلمين وأجازوه , ورجحوه ولم يعترِضوا عليه .. فكل هذا يجعلُ من نُطْقِ وادي " مكّة" ... نُطْقاً يدخل ضمن نطاق نُطْقِ الكلمة العربية التي أباحها أهل اللغة العربية وعلماؤها .. 

فأي وادٍ في الوجود كله احتمل هذه التضارب في التشابُه ؟!... لو لم نقُل مائة بالمئة .. وقلنا تنزلاً 90 في المائة ..؟!
فأي وادٍ في الوجود احتمل ولو 40 في المائِة ؟!! .. لا يوجد.

هذا النُطق من علماء المسلمين لإسْم الوادي في الاية بكة . بيِّن لا يوجد التطابُق فيه مع اسم الوادي العربي "مكة" , ولايوجد أي وادٍ في الوجود يمثل هذا التضارب في نُطْقِهِ بهذه الطريقة مع الوادي المذكور في المزمور 






وهنا أثبتا عدم الإتفاق " نُطْقاً" .. بين الإسم العربي والإسم العبري .. واستحالة الإتفاق بين الإسم العبري واسم هذا الوادي العربى المزعوم ..!!! .. " .. 






إذاً أخي الكريم ... محاورنا العزيز 




الجواب والإختيار لا خلاف عليه بين ذوي العقل والقلب السليم.

















​​​


ثالِثاً :معاني االإسْم العربي ( بكه) .. كما استنتجه علماء المسلمين .. من طريقتي النطق أو الكتابة :








أ ) غموض وصعوبة معنى هذا الإسم العربي " بكه


بعد أن عرفنا بعضاً من طرق نُطْقِ الكلمة وكيفية كتابتها من علماء المسلمين .. بقي أن نعرف وفهموا معناها .. وكيف أن الأمر بعد ذلِك تشعب في ترجمة الكلمة .. وذلِك إعتمادا على محاولات الترجيح والتقريب , والتخمين لما يمكن أن يكون عليه معنى هذا الإسم .. فكانت النتيجة أنظهرت أكثرمن 10 معانٍ يمكن ترجمةالوادي إليها , وانقسمت ترجيحات المسلمين حولها ... 








1) المشكِلات مع هذه الكلمة الغريبة " بكه 




أ)الإشكال الأول , وهي أن الكلمة العربية " بكة " حين يكتبها العلماء بكة فإنه لا يُعرف لها معنى محدد: 




فلم تُذكر في القران كله إلا في هذه الاية فقطال عمران 96 .. وبالتالي فإن اللغة العربية لا تعرف لها أي معنى محدد , ولا يمكنأن تعني هذه الكلمة في العبرية "البكاء" .. لأن البكاء بالعبرية בּכא .. ولكِن الامر مختلف طبقا للمراجع الاسلامية فهى تتضارب بكل الطرق مع التفسيرات الذى تحدد موقع لبكة وموقع لمكة وغيرها من الترجيحات الذى لو تكلمنا فيها وما يخلقه هذا الاختلاف ليصبح الامر منتهى تماما 









ب) 13 معنى مقترح لهذه الكلمة الغريبة " بكه " وحدها .!!!!


إخوتنا الكرام أحبتنا القراء , باحثي الحق ...ألا ينبهنا كم هذه المعاني المقترحة :أن لو كان معناه بكة , لكان جميع المترجمين بلا استثناء اجتمعوا على هذا المعنى وكتبوه في جميع تراجمهم هكذا "وادى بكة" ..؟!!! .. دون أن يُشكك أحدٌ في المعنى , أو يحاول أن يتأوله , أو أن يقربه إلى أقرب إسم .. فلو أنا قلنا أن الكلمةالإنجليزية " Book" تعني كتاب .. فإننا لو جمعنا مترجمين لترجمتها بكل لغات الدنيا .. فإنه لا يختلف إثنان في ترجمتها إلى " كتاب" .. ولا يختلف في ذلِك أحد .. لكن هذا مالم يحدُث مع هذه الكلمة ... تفضلوا أحبتنا الكرام .. 





لنرى كم الآراء والترجيحات , التي خرجت لتحاول ترجمة هذه الكلمة العربية الغريبة .. وذلِك فيما وقفت عليْهِ فقط:





1 - أن الإسْم Bakka في القران = اسم مكانٍ قد لا يُعرف مكانه تحديداً


2 - أن الإسْم Bakka في القران = السبب إلى أنَّ الناس يتباكون فيها من كلّ وجه; أي يبك بعضهم البعض ويدفع أحدهم الآخرة بيده

3- أن الإسْم Bakka في القران = هو ازدحام الناس فيها رجالاً ونساءاً 

4 - أن الإسْم Bakka في القران = هو بكاء الناس في مكة وحول الكعبة

5- أن الإسْم Bakka في القران = لأنها تبكّ أعناق الجبابرة آوتذهب بغرورهم

6 - أن الإسْم Bakka في القران = لاصطدام أرجل الناس بعضها ببعض من شدّة الازدحام 

7 - أن الإسْم Bakka في القران = وسميت بكة لازدحام الناس في موضع طوافهم

8 - أن الإسْم Bakka في القران = لان الناس ياتى اليها حجاجا 

9 - أن الإسْم Bakka في القران = موضع الحجر حيث يبك الناس بعضهم بعضاً 

10 - أن الإسْم Bakka في القران = هي الكعبة نفسها

11- أن الإسْم Bakka في القران = هي موضع الكعبة 

12 - أن الإسْم Bakka في القران = بكة هي نفسها مكة 

13 - أن الإسْم Bakka في القران = أنَّ بكة اسم من أسماء مكة





​


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (14 ديسمبر 2010)

يقول المعترض (1)








كتبت الاية القرانية هكذا سورة ال عمران 96..........




urdu : dr . tahir ul qadri​



(96) بے شک لوگوں کے واسطے جو سب سے پہلا گھر مقرر ہوا یہی ہے جو مکہ [FONT=PDMS_Mansehra]میں برکت والا ہے اور جہان کے لوگوں کے لیے راہ نما ہے[/FONT]​ 




يقول المعترض (2)






طبعا لا يوجد اى تطابق بين هبخا العبرية وبين مكة او بكة (الوهمية) القرانية لا نطق ولا كتابة ​

الدكتور امير يريد ان يوهم الكل دائما فى كل مشاركة ان ما يوجد فى المزمور ينطق هكذا ب ك ة التوراتية وهذا لم يحدث ابدا بل هو زعم لم يتحقق ابدا ولم يحدث ما تتمنى ان يكون ​


ما يوجد فى المزمور هو هبخا وليس " " ب ك ة " التوراتية " ​ 



הַבָּכָא تنطق ....... هبخا ام القرانية فهى هكذا ​
בָּכָּה تنطق....... بكة 






فلا توهم نفسك ولا الاخرين انها "ب ك ة التوراتية "​


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (14 ديسمبر 2010)

يقول المعترض (3)












هل عرفت ما فعلت حينما كنت تريد نطق الكلمة العبرية وذهبت للغة الانجليزية .... ونفس كلامك سوف يكون رد عليك حينما وضعت لى نطق هبخا باللغة الانجليزية :​





امير يشرح لنا كيف نحن المسيحيين ننطِق الإسْم العبرى الكتابى " هبخا "​





1- أما الطريقة الأولى فهي أن تُنْطَق بغيْرِ تشْديدٍ للكافِ منتهيةً بألف Baca "بَكَا ".(1)​

2-أما الطريقةالثانِيَة فهي أن تُنْطَق بغيْرِ تشْديدٍ للكافِ منتهيةً بهاءBacah  "بكه".(1)​

3-أما الطريقة الثالِثة فهي أن تُنْطَق بتشْديدٍ للكافِ مع فتح الباء منتهيةً بألفٍ" Bacca " "بَكّّّّّّّّّّا".(2)

4-أما الطريقةالرابِعة فهي أن تُنْطَق بتشْديدٍ للكافِ مع كسر الباء منتهيةً بألفٍ"Bekka" , "بِِِِِِِِكَّّّّّّّّا".(2)​
5-أما الطريقة الخامسة فهي أن تُنْطَق بتشْديدٍ للكافِ مع كسر الباء منتهيةً بهاء " bikkah " , "بِِِِِِِِكَّّّّّّّّه".(3)






والدليل - المُضحِك - على كلامِه : هو الترجمة الإنجليزية للكتاب المقدس ... Baca , bikkah , Bacca , Bekka​



​



تُكتب يا حبيبي .. بأكثر من طريقة تبعاً لقواعد الإنجليزية وتعارف الإنجليز .. فالإنجليز الذؤن يتحدثون الإنجليزية لسانهم معووج شوية .. فتعارفوا على نُطْقِها وكتابتها هكذا في كُتُبِهِم Becca , Bacca , Bakkah .. إلخ ... فحخين أخاطِبُهُم , فإنني أخاطِبُهُم بعُرْفِهِم .. با يعْلمون وأنا مُخير في طريقة كتابة واختيار الحروف لهم ..!​




ونقطة أخرى .. ألا وهي أن اللغة الإنجليزية تسمح بكتابة الكلمة بـأكثر من طريقة ونُطْقها واحِد .. فحرف الكاف يمكن أن يُكْتَب بصورتين : (C ) أو هكذا (K ) .. ​




والآن نعود لحوارنا .. مع الرجل ..هات يا " امير " قول واحد لأحد العلماء يقول أن: ​



الترجمة الإنجليزية تكتب فيها "هبخا" بأكثر من طريقة , لاختلاف اليهود حول نُطْقِها ... !! , وليس لأنهم يكتبونها للإنجليز الغربيين الذين ينطِقونها بلهجات مختلِفة ..!!! ​




يقول المعترض (4)












اما كلامك الاخير عند التواتر ..... الرد هيكون من خلال :





*اولا: المراجع الاسلامية* 





يقول الرازي :





المسألة الثالثة: اختلفوا في كيفية الكتمان، فالمروى عن ابن عباس: أنهم كانوا محرفين يحرفون التوراة والإنجيل، وعند المتكلمين هذا ممتنع،لأنهما كانا كتابين بلغا في الشهرة والتواترإلى حيث يتعذر ذلك فيهما، بل كانوا يكتمون التأويل












يقول الرازي :





" يُحَرّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَوَاضِعِهِ " وهذا التحريف يحتمل التأويل الباطل ، ويحتمل تغيير اللفظ ، وقد بينا فيما تقدم أن الأول أولى لأن الكتاب المنقول بالتواتر لا يتأتى فيه تغيير اللفظ ".








صحيح البخاري – كتاب التوحيد





‏{‏يحرفون‏}‏ يزيلون، وليس أحد يزيل لفظ كتاب من كتب الله عز وجل، ولكنهميحرفونه يتأولونه على غير تأويله









*ثانيا : المراجع اللغوية* 





اللغة العبرية قواعد ونصوص ، سيد فرج ص 19









عبرية مبسطة ، محمد توفيق الصواف ، ص 21






​


----------



## نابور وفيلكس (22 أبريل 2011)

للرفع والتكملة ...


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رائع ومميز
ولكى اضافة بسيطة بعد اذنك اخى الحبيب
النص فالترجمة السبعنيه
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(LXX)*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(83:7)*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ἐν*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*τῇ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*κοιλάδι*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*τοῦ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*κλαυθμῶνος*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*εἰς*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*τόπον*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ὃν*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ἔθετο·*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*καὶ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*γὰρ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*εὐλογίας*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*δώσει*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ὁ*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*νομοθετῶν*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*__________
*[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]*H1057*[/FONT]
[FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]בּכא[/FONT]
  [FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]bâkâ'[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]_baw-kaw'_[/FONT]
 [FONT=Georgia, serif]The same as [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]H1056[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]; the [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_weeping_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif] tree (some gum distilling tree, perhaps the [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_balsam_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]): - mulberry tree.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*___________
*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (24 أبريل 2011)

المشكلة يا صديقي أن قاريء هذا النص لا يعرف عن العبرية شيء

مثلاً في النص العبري فبكا مكتوبة بأل التعريف
הַבָּכָא

ה

الهاء في بداية النص في العبري تعني أل التعريف وهي لا تُعطى لأسماء مدن ومناطق وقد يختلف المعنى لو وضعت أل التعريف لاسم مدينة ، مثلاً: في العبرية إذا قال الأردن يعني بها نهر الأردن وإذا قال أردن فهي دولة الأردن

فالأمر محسوم بأل التعريف ، وبمعرفة بسيطة لقواعد اللغة العبرية ...

مجهود تشكر عليه زميلي ، استمر


----------

